# 15 Month Weimaraner x doberman needs temporary home



## Maryduhig (Apr 17, 2010)

My 15 month old Weimaraner cross doberman needs a home for up to 8 weeks, I have been made homeless and are not able to keep her where I will be staying untill I move into my new home, I am extremely attatched to her and will be devastated if I have to rehome her. She is a friendly, energetic dog that is massively affectionate, she is good with other dogs and cats. Although my financial situation is tight I would be able to provide some money even if it's just to cover food, I am situated in London, please help Mary.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Where are you?


----------



## Maryduhig (Apr 17, 2010)

Should of added that, I'm in london


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Shame i'm all kitted up for a puppy that wont be here for ages yet.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Pm'd you but I don't know if new members can recieve them. Did you get it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm in Chichester which will be a hour and a half drive roughly, if you could arrange transport or meet half way I would more than happily look after your dog. I'm a dog walker/boarder and have various dogs come to stay with me. I have a couch potato greyhound and a terrier. It is probably too far for you, but worth a shot x


----------

